# Newbie



## yorktt (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everyone

Im Lee, from York and looking to buy a TTC 225. 
Then let the modifying begin!! Ha Ha.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Lee,

post up some pics when you get your TT 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome not to far from me I am in Hartlepool  
Have a look here well worth joining www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

